# Trolling Reel



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Last year i just got into trolling cranks for walleye. I just purchased my first actual trolling rod and reel with a line counter on it. This reel came with two handles, a larger one with one handle and a smaller one with two handles on it. What is the difference and which do you guys prefere to leave on there or to switch to? Any other tips on long line precision trollingof crankbaits?


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Mostly personal preference. A lot of guys who just use their rods for walleyes will use the smaller 2 handle. You dont need the added leverage a lager handle would give you. I think with the double handle its easier and faster to get a hold of. I also think you can reel faster with the smaller handles. The bigger handle is mostly used on larger fish or when downrigging when you need the extra leverage. Easier on the wrist and forearm. Match the tool for the job.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

For any tips..... I like trolling with superbraids like fireline. The no stretch allows for greater hook ups and the smaller diameter line will let you get smaller baits to deeper depths. If the lure fouls up it is also easier to snapp/whip the weeds off of it so you dont have to reel up. If you go with a superline a rod with a soft tip and strong backbone helps. Make sure the drag is light so you will not rip the hook right out of the mouth. The precision trolling book is a must when your starting out. If you fish water with a lot of floating vegitation in it, like a river, a small split shot a few feet up will stop a lot of weeds from sliding down the line to the lip of the bait. There is all sorts of little things that you will pick up on after doing for awhile. If your interested in anymore shoot me a pm. Oh and I have also found (if you have you drag set right) it seems you will catch more fish just leaving it the rod holder than in your hand.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Get the Precision Trolling book, also known as the tollers Bible. It has great info. I just got it for Christmas and plan to fish the heck out of the cranks this year on Devils Lake. It is easy to understand and seems really in depth.


----------



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Personal preference has a lot to do with it.I like the big Diawa sealine linecounter for trolling.At times we will fish with leadcore line,and the extra capacity helps a lot.I also prefer the single handle while some of the other guys I fish with like the double.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

On trolling reels, I use the Bass Pro Shop Walleye rods and reels(line counter) They were made for them by Gary Parsons and Keith Kavejec(close enough)...they are a very good quality rod and reel.

Go with 10lb Fireline, this will help you see how the lure is running and also gets your crankbait to run much deeper than mono.

After mastering this add lead core to your arsonal. Lead core will allow you to do more "contour trolling" when trolling breaks, you can have out less line and have better depth control with lead core...

Good luck, trolling cranks is a lot of fun!!!


----------

